# Rear Tires on 1 ton



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

I have an old 2wd 1 ton truck, we use it to haul manure, firewood, hay and whatever else needs hauling. Trouble I have is once I dump the load it sticks on a wet turd, I end up running tire chains more often than not. I was thinking about trying some 7.50-16 front tractor tires on the rear. The other thought I had was if I could find a set of old 16.5 rims, maybe skid steer tires. It doesn't go on the road much and when it does it is only a mile or so, anybody tried this? If I could find 16.5 rims I have several skid steer tires, the 7.50-16's I would have to buy, hate to waste the money if it don't work. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

We have an old Ford Four wheel drive that we put what are called grip spur tires. They are a bias tire and I dont know if you can get them any more. They are really aggressive and dont wear very well on pavement. Never thought of the skid steer tires, I dont know if they will handle speed real well? Do you have dials or singles?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation. Got an old one ton I use in the hay fields. The only time it gets driven on the road is to take a load to the landfill. Rear tires are slick and I just don't want to pay the price of new tires for it. Been looking for some used tires without much luck. I'm trying to find some mud tires with an aggressive tread.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation. Got an old one ton I use in the hay fields. The only time it gets driven on the road is to take a load to the landfill. Rear tires are slick and I just don't want to pay the price of new tires for it. Been looking for some used tires without much luck. I'm trying to find some mud tires with an aggressive tread.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Dang there is an ECHO in here....


----------



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

Have you checked into re treads. Some companies have some pretty aggressive tire treads.


----------

